# 28 terms vs. 28 outlaws vs. 28 backs



## cookster500

hard decision. need help please! all info is appreciated :thinking:


----------



## 08bruteforce30s

ive never ran terms but i have ran backs and laws im for the backs 100%


----------



## muddaholic 09

just sayin... the out law 2 29.5x11x14 is only .50 cents more than the 28x9.5x12 law so thats were my boot would go if i had a choice... just sayin..


----------



## Crawfishie!!

You couldn't buy me a brand new set of terms. I didn't like um one single bit! Gave them to my wife and bought me some backs...


----------



## cookster500

i dont wanna have to buy 14s. but the 28 laws are a bit overpriced. ha


----------



## Polaris425

yeah and they dont ride worth a crap either... Out of those 2 I'd stick with term's or backs...


----------



## brutemike

What do you ride mostly thats what we need to know to help you more.I got the term but 29.5 i ride alot of trail some road and love the deep mud too but that can be hard to find.My terms ride smooth for the trail and roads and still do great in the mud but if you want a pure mud tire get the backs or laws but they are a rufffff ride everywhere else.Just my 2cents


----------



## Waddaman

IMO The 29.5 law is the only one worth buying, they would be the best, BUT only if your willing to go to that size. If you can only fit 28's, if you get backs they are just behind the 28" laws for being rough riding. Defiantly no good for trail riding. Dad has them they work good in mud, comparable to 28 laws BUT they are a little less rough, But not much. Ive never seen terms in action. But what ive heard they run smooth, they do run good in mud, but not as well as laws or backs. Id say there somewhere inbetween Mudzilla's and laws/backs for mud. Why I recommend 29.5 laws is they are a totally different animal at this size. IMO they pull better in mud then a 30" back, and they ride VERY smooth for a pure mud tire, And the 30" backs continue on riding rough as hell. They also only weight about 3lbs more for 1.5" of size(the 12" 29.5 laws are wider then 12" 28 back). To sum this up, if you MUST run 28's, then its your choice, Pure mud back? or Hybrid Terms? But i strongly urge if you can run 29.5's...get the Laws, You won't be disappointed. And if you need more proof, All the info you need is on this site, you just gotta look for it.

And on a side note, I know your running a 500, But if you want to step it up to get even more pulling power, and keep the smooth ride, wait for a set of 29.5 Outlaw 2's.


----------



## cookster500

i plan on doin a little clutch work to help. QSC makes a kit for 29-32 in tires. more than likely thats what im gettin. had the outlaw2 in my mind. haha


----------



## poporider2011

outlaws all the way!!


----------



## yeknom

28" backs 29.5 laws or 30 backs for pure mud perfomance. me and a buddy both have the same wheeler with purdy much the same mods. we both do some hardcore mudding and some intermediate trail riding. I run skinny 29.5 laws and he runs skinny 30 backs. it may just be us but the ride out on the trails is fine but we won't hardly ever be running more than 15mph down a trail. the laws do suck tho if ur needing to climb a hard slick surface. hope this helps...


----------



## swampthing

The 29.5 Law or Outlaw 2 would be the only way to go (IMO) They are only rough at low speed and are incredibly capable in any terrain with less rotating mass (they are lighter than the others). Backs, however are far more resilient to wear as they are a heavier compound tire.....Never touched a Term, but I trust Crawfishie's opinion and most likely never will due to that and weight. Rubberdown Customs can help make sure you don't have any clearance issues as well........


----------



## cookster500

any of yall ran monsters?


----------



## Polaris425

moto monsters? by EFX? lilbigtonka has them.


----------



## cookster500

yes those.


----------

